# Curtis EVC255-8002 controller



## Waterwolf22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Curtis EVC255-8002 controller? I have found one on ebay and considering upgrading from curtis 1204-412 (36-48V, 300 amp)…. We need higher voltage / amps for our project which is 72 volt/250 amp.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Only know they came out of the zap
which was a 1500lb car that could do 35-40mph. Not a great match for a 2 ton truck, but you might eventually hit 30ish mph on a flat. But they are affordable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZAP_Xebra


With your current setup, you were hitting 20ish mph @ 48v. If you go to 72 v (a 1.5 increase) the most you should hope for is 30mph. How is this geared? is it through a stick shift? Do you have an amp and volt meter on the dash for the battery pack? Are your tires pumped up to sidewall max?


----------



## Waterwolf22 (Mar 26, 2013)

The truck's transmission is connected to the motor shaft (clutchless) and it is a 4 speed (with reverse) Our voltmeter mounted in the dash shows total volts in the traction pack (48-56 volts at full charge)

The ammeter mounted in the dash measures current in our system that seldom reads over 100 amps (Our batteries are high end Interstate deep cycle golf cart batteries - 8 x 6 volts at 250 amps) running at full throttle

Used Curtis EVC 255 controllers are available on various sites for $100-$200 they say coming out of Zebra trucks, so we are not out huge money if they do not perform....

Our goal is to get to 30-35 mph, not sure what the total weight of the truck is though


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

what is your tire pressure?

what is your top speed in each gear (and what effect does gear have on max amp draw)? 

How much voltage sag is there at max amps?

Do you know how to shift clutchless?


don't ignore tire pressure, especially if you are heavy
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/evdl-difference-tire-pressure-makes-75883.html


----------



## Waterwolf22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tire Pressure is 35 psi, top speed for 1st gear is 10 mph, 2nd gear is 20 mph,
3rd gear is 25-28 mph

Voltage does not sag at all, we shift clutch less by letting off of the throttle pedal and shift gears, shifter is on the floor…..


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

no sag is encouraging, 25-28 is encouraging. what happens in 4th gear?


----------



## Waterwolf22 (Mar 26, 2013)

It is tough to use 4th gear right now.... difficult to build up enough speed to get it into 4th gear. We will wait for the new (used ) controller to arrive, test it and report back to you...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

cool, when you say "no sag" though, surely you see a couple volts drop at least at 100 amps with 8 batteries in series, no? Just making sure your voltmeter is working 

Also not sure why 4th is hard, is the motor "idling"? should be able to rpm match it at any speed.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

If my memory serves me right the limit on this controller is 102v, I'm running it at 95/98v on a Zap PK, which weights around 1500 pounds and gets me to 50mph with a 4:1 ratio, with no problems. 

Get rid of the lead and go with lithium, makes a world of difference.

Roy


----------

